# Wanted - Garmin Edge 1000



## Doobiesis (31 Jul 2017)

after a Garmin 1000 pref with HRM and cadence sensor. 

Money waiting.


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jul 2017)

If you don't find a second hand one then my friend just bought the bundle new from Rose bikes @ £364, cheapest he could find.
https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/garmin-edge-1000-gps-bike-computer-bundle/aid:787324


----------



## Lee_M (31 Jul 2017)

buy a wahoo elemnt bolt instead. loads cheaper and I prefer it


----------



## albal (31 Jul 2017)

I,ve had x3. All previous went wrong. The Wahoo elment I believe has worldwide mapping.


----------



## Doobiesis (31 Jul 2017)

I have a Wahoo cadence sensor which I've never got to work so that puts me off. 



Spiderweb said:


> If you don't find a second hand one then my friend just bought the bundle new from Rose bikes @ £364, cheapest he could find.
> https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/garmin-edge-1000-gps-bike-computer-bundle/aid:787324



Did he buy off this site? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Jul 2017)

Doobiesis said:


> I have a Wahoo cadence sensor which I've never got to work so that puts me off.



I've had 3 garmin cadence sensors that wouldnt work, but I wouldnt claim that makes their bike computers crap since they probably aren't built in the same chinese factory

The wahoo elemnt is cheaper than the garmin and does about the same as I can make out, but it gets updates regularly, expaning its capabilities, and you can actually see the screen in bright sunlight so less chance to get lost (although bright sunlight isnt a massive issue in north wales)


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Aug 2017)

Doobiesis said:


> I have a Wahoo cadence sensor which I've never got to work so that puts me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he buy off this site? I've never heard of it before.


Yes, Rose bikes are an excellent company, really reliable. Although they are in Germany his Garmins ( he bought 2 one for his wife too) came in 2 days.
I have an edge 1000 which I purchased from Pro bike Kit, I've had it just over a year now and it's been excellent. I bought it specifically for the ' round trip routing' feature for cycling in The Dordogne, I don't think the Wahoo Elemnt has this although they are very good.


----------



## broady (1 Aug 2017)

I've been so tempted to sell my 1000 and swap to Wahoo, but I can't see how the Wahoo can be better.
The customer support is definitely not as good as Garmin


----------



## Simon Head (1 Jul 2018)

You ought to just get a Cateye with a heart rate monitor because surely you know the route across the Purbecks to Swanage and back past Corfe Castle?
I love cycling in Dorset, I used to do ride quite often across the New Forest to my grandparents near Wimborne. I worked out the route by OS map and used a cateye to monitor my speed. Doubtlessly the Garmin has a built in warning system that can inform you when a New Forest pony is on the road!
Buy an OS map and go on a map reading course if you can't read them, Garmin are good for training on your turbos to gather information, but you do not need them if you are riding on the road.


----------



## Polite (23 May 2020)

broady said:


> I've been so tempted to sell my 1000 and swap to Wahoo, but I can't see how the Wahoo can be better.
> The customer support is definitely not as good as Garmin


I have a Wahoo Elemnt, are you interested?


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

Polite said:


> I have a Wahoo Elemnt, are you interested?


You’ve responded to a post from August 2017

I’m sure it’ll sell quickly in the for sale classifieds 👍


----------



## broady (23 May 2020)

Polite said:


> I have a Wahoo Elemnt, are you interested?



I regret to say that I followed the hype to Wahoo and wish I hadn't. 
Brought an Elemnt first, and then the bolt. Had a go with the Roam too (but didn't buy).
So wish I'd stuck with my 1000.
Will go back to Garmin at some point, but not sure to go for 530, 830 or 1030


----------



## Polite (24 May 2020)

vickster said:


> You’ve responded to a post from August 2017
> 
> I’m sure it’ll sell quickly in the for sale classifieds 👍


Oops, I didn’t see the date.


----------



## Polite (10 Jun 2020)

broady said:


> I regret to say that I followed the hype to Wahoo and wish I hadn't.
> Brought an Elemnt first, and then the bolt. Had a go with the Roam too (but didn't buy).
> So wish I'd stuck with my 1000.
> Will go back to Garmin at some point, but not sure to go for 530, 830 or 1030


Aaah, I miss my Garmin. Thinking of the Edge Explore, which looks like the old Touring but with bluetooth.


----------



## Kernow_T (11 Jun 2020)

Polite said:


> Aaah, I miss my Garmin. Thinking of the Edge Explore, which looks like the old Touring but with bluetooth.


They're all excellent and much better than previous generations : imo now at least as good as Wahoo in a number of facets and much better in others. Unless you specifically want touchscreen of the 830, which is finally now excellent and reliable, the 530 is the one as has nearly the same amount of features


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

I've got the 830 now. Been great with no gremlins or glitches.


----------

